# aktuelle Anleitung für ein 24/7 OC für einen 2500K



## Bleistein (10. Juli 2013)

*aktuelle Anleitung für ein 24/7 OC für einen 2500K*

Hallo!

Könnt Ihr mir zur Übertaktung meines 2500K auf einem Z68 Board eine Anleitung oder ein Tutorial empfehlen? Die meisten Foreneinträge sind in der Regel schon etwas älter und bei einigen gut gemeinten Amateuranleitungen werden doch ziemlich unbedacht bestimmte Funtkionen übersprungen.

Mit stabilen 4 GHz unter Last und Erhalt der Energiespar- und Turbofunktionen wäre ich schon zufrieden. Als Zusatzfrage hätte ich noch Folgendes: Stelle bei mir selber und auch in Tutorials bei youtube fest, dass die VCore Anzeige im Bios und bei CPUZ abweicht. Eventuelle ist das eine Gigabyte "Spezialität". Wie sollte ich damit umgehen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Mein System: 
I5 2500K, Gibabyte Z68X-UD3H, Scythe Mugen 3, Gigabyte GTX 670 OC, 8GB G.Skill Sniper DDR3-1866, Win 7 Home Premium

​


----------



## the.hai (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: aktuelle Anleitung für ein 24/7 OC für einen 2500K*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...hes-ocing-von-sandy-bridge-k-prozessoren.html

Das sollte dir weiterhelfen udn ist auch ausreichend erklärt, sogar für Neulinge.


P.S: ich orientiere mich an der Spannung, die mir CPU-Z unter Prime als Last anzeigt. Im Bios kannste eh nicht auf Stabilität prüfen, also spielt die angezeigte Spannung fast keine Rolle.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: aktuelle Anleitung für ein 24/7 OC für einen 2500K*

Zu der Abweichung: Ist in einem gewissen Rahmen ganz normal, bei manchen Systemen mit Gigabyte-Boards wird aber die VTT-Spannung anstelle der Kernspannung von CPU-Z angezeigt. Im Zweifelsfall (wie immer): Nachmessen mit Multimeter


----------

